# Allergy shot billing



## KarinRaus (Feb 3, 2012)

Our allergy nurse usually teaches those family members who self-administer shots to their kids by showing them how it is done once, then sending them home with the equipment to handle things thereafter.  On that we bill the 95115 for that one injection, no issue.  My question lies in a situation we had, where the mom did not want to watch, but wanted to actually DO the injection, WITH instruction from the nurse.  In that instance, can we bill out the 95115, since the nurse wasn't actually the one administering the shot?  She was providing guidance throughout the process, is that enough to justify the charge?  Thanks in advance for any guidance anyone can provide.


----------

